# Piranha 3DD Trailer



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2012)

So, Piranha 3D. It was stupid, it was cheesy, and it was awesome. Sure, it wasn't a great film by any stretch of the imagination, but it was fun (especially in a packed theater with the 3D glasses). Plus, it had the greatest beach scene since Saving Private Ryan; the spectacle of the finale was pretty impressive.

Well, now it has a sequel, amplifying everything that was nuts about the first one. Just... just watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XIyJO6vf3c

Seriously, hammy Christopher Llyod, David Hasselhoff, Gary Busey (Who, in case you missed it, bites a piranha in half), and Ving Rhames' character from the first film (With a shotgun to replace his lost legs) all in one film?

Count me in.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 2, 2012)

Never heard of the first movie xD


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 2, 2012)

LoL @ The Hoff​


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 2, 2012)

Sperm and blood were never a good mix.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Never heard of the first movie xD



Ah, let me help you with that.

The Trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkF5VMRJGek

And One of the Best Scenes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VQMVduCvv4

Just to give you an idea of what you missed.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Mar 2, 2012)

GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 2, 2012)

I live for these cheesy monster animal movies! How can you deny the cast and a man who has guns for legs a day one viewing?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2012)

I want them to bring the porn stars back. Even if it's the same ones from the first movie but they're just a different character. Seriously, Riley Steele and Gianna Michaels = mmmmm


----------



## smile72 (Mar 2, 2012)

I didn't like the first,therefore I won't see the sequel.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 2, 2012)

Pirahna 3D was camp genius. It was a gorgeous throwback to B-Movies. It was laugh out loud, never takes itself too seriously, clever, surprisingly suspenseful, had a fantastic script and cast and full of fun gore. And unlike most of these kinds of movies, the production values were great. It was just plain satisfying. A film based on gore and sex to grab laughs often goes horribly wrong, this went right.

Needless to say, I hope the sequel is at least as good as the first.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Pirahna 3D was camp genius. It was a gorgeous throwback to B-Movies. It was laugh out loud, never takes itself too seriously, clever, surprisingly suspenseful, had a fantastic script and cast and full of fun gore. And unlike most of these kinds of movies, the production values were great. It was just plain satisfying. A film based on gore and sex to grab laughs often goes horribly wrong, this went right.
> 
> Needless to say, I hope the sequel is at least as good as the first.



That's why a lot of people hated it, because it was just all that like you said. I liked it because it was so over the stop and stupid that you have to love it. It's like watching Family Guy. It's stupid, pointless, and overall complete and total shit, but you watch it because you expect that and it's a time waster.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to watch this movie.
Is there something wrong with me?


----------

